# 14'8" Duracraft Aluminum w 25 merc 2 smoke



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]Thats a great find and with a 25hp wufff!!!!!
I hope to make and upgrade to a 14 or 15 with 25hp or 30 hp. Just dreaming, for now.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Man, that was a really good deal you found. Semi-V it looks to be as well.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

puertoRIco- Your boat is sweet my friend.... My isnt as cosmetically appealing as yours!

FSU- Yes, it is a semi v.... I was pretty stoked to find it at such a great price.... You should have seen how "fun it was trying to lift this thing into the back of my pickup truck..... took 3 guys and we BARELY got it up....

now off to miami for a couple days and then back to start working on her... maybe I will get lucky and get a good trailer somewhere along the way back home!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Luck was on my side this weekend as I was able to pick up a pretty nice galvanized continental trailer down in miami for 200 bucks.... Leaving Miami in a few hours to head back home... and the work will begin!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Post pictures soon! The boat looks cool, and just the way I was planning on getting mine until I fell short on the semi-v.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

FSU- I really like the way yours came out.... In fact I was contemplating asking you if you wanted to sell it prior to me finding this one....


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

good for you man. time to start fishing again!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> FSU- I really like the way yours came out.... In fact I was contemplating asking you if you wanted to sell it prior to me finding this one....


Dangit! You should've. The only reason I bought it was to have fun and exercise the creative boatworking juices (read: I wanted something to try my homemade camo stencil on), then sell it for basically what I have in it. Right now it may either be sold to a good friend or be given to my dad. 

But you've gone way beyond that with what you got. I'm still mesmerized (slightly jealous  ) you got that nice motor with the deal.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Jorge- Thanks buddy... cant wait to get out there again!

FSU- you and I both are equally surprised at how good a deal I got with the motor.... I look forward to start working on the boat tomorrow.... 

step one, get boat on the trailer alone......


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

So in the last few weeks Ive made a tiny bit of progress... I changed the bunks to 2x6's to give the wide boat more to sit on... Also because the trailer was a tad bit short, I extended the bunks to accomodate the boat... works like a charm. 

I also picked up a Bobs Machine shop jack plate today to help my skinny water running.... new prop to come in the next few weeks....


----------

